# Canon U.S.A. Debuts Latest Imaging Products at PhotoPlus 2015



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 21, 2015)

```
<em>New Advanced Amateur and Professional Imaging Products Demonstrate Canon’s Complete Input to Output Capabilities for those Obsessed with Image Quality </em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., October 21, 2015</strong> – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, will be showcasing its latest in high-quality imaging products for photographers of all skill levels in addition to hosting educational seminars and professional photographer print signings at PhotoPlus Expo 2015 in the Jacob K. Javits Convention Center in New York City, October, 22 – 24, 2015, in booth #121.</p>
<p>On display, and announced just today, will be Canon’s new imagePROGRAF PRO-1000 Professional Inkjet Printer. This new printer complements Canon’s professional line of EOS DSLR cameras and lenses for an ideal pairing that will produce high-detail, high-quality prints on a variety of media. This 17-inch, large format solution packs significant technological advancements, including a new print head, new ink and a new image processing engine. Canon will be hosting one free limited edition print signing each day of the show, where the first 100 attendees will be able to take home a beautiful signed image, printed on the imagePROGRAF PRO- 1000, from a Canon Explorer of Light (EOL). Signings will take place at 2:30 p.m. on Thursday (Ken Sklute) and Friday (Joel Grimes), and at 1:00 p.m. on Saturday (Lindsay Adler).</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>On display will be Canon’s brand new digital cameras and lenses including:</p>
<ul>
<li>EOS M10 Digital Camera: Outfitted with a new, retractable EF-M 15-45mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM lens, the EOS M10 is a compact and stylish digital camera that helps photographers expand their creativity. The camera is equipped with Wi-Fi<sup>®</sup> and NFC capability, making it easy to share high-quality photos and videos on- the-go via most current Android<sup>®</sup><sup>1</sup> and iOS<sup>®</sup><sup>2</sup> devices.</li>
<li>PowerShot G5 X and PowerShot G9 X Digital Cameras: These two new large sensor digital camera models are ideal for advanced amateur photographers looking for a highly portable, advanced point-and-shoot camera. Both models are equipped with a one-inch, 20.2 Megapixel<sup>3</sup>High-Sensitivity CMOS sensor and feature Wi-Fi and NFC capabilities, allowing users to easily print or share images and videos. The PowerShot G5 X camera is housed in a classic black body and is equipped with a built-in, high-resolution electronic viewfinder. The slim, lightweight PowerShot G9 X camera is easy to carry anywhere, and in addition to being available in classic black, also comes in a retro-style, silver-gray body with brown-stitched leather accents.</li>
</ul>
<p>To showcase the vivid, realistic imagery that Canon products can create there will be a 20 billion pixel at 200 dpi panorama of Yankee Stadium taken by EOL David Bergman, created with the 50.6 megapixel EOS 5DS R camera. At over 20-feet long, the image consists of 825 separate photographs stitched together.</p>
```


----------



## Hector1970 (Oct 22, 2015)

Very exciting stuff.
It's seems a major meeting not to have a new DSLR of some type to announce.

You'd think Pre-christmas they'd be trying to plug new things for the beginner intermediate enthusiast photographer.
I see they have 80ml inktanks. I don't understand why they don't even make them bigger.
I have a Canon Pro-10 and I think I can almost never do a bring with having to replace a tank first.
It would be interesting to see how easier the software is to use.
I find printing between Adobe and Canon printers (or any printer) to be very unintuitive and unnecessarily complex. After a while you get it but it's not straightforward. I'm amazed why it's not simpler.
It should be just a series of simple choices
What size paper
What size picture
How many pictures per page
What paper are you using (already loaded with every ICC profile under the sun).
What quality
Print
The fact you can have say Lightroom thinking one thing and the printer thinking something else is nuts.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Oct 22, 2015)

Hector1970 said:


> Very exciting stuff.
> It's seems a major meeting not to have a new DSLR of some type to announce.
> 
> You'd think Pre-christmas they'd be trying to plug new things for the beginner intermediate enthusiast photographer.
> ...


I agree entirely with your views on printing I guess ICC profiles are a stab at uniformity but not all printers have selectable ICC profiles my Canon A3 printer is only designed around Canon paper and its only though trial & error that Ive learned which ones work for say Hahnemuhle fine art papers. Setting the M/C up was a nightmare particularly for wi-fi to the point Id question buying a Canon photographic printer again.


----------

